

Ask HN: Growing a Company? - jyu

I'm not sure if this falls into a core competency area for HN, but not sure if there is a better place to ask.  One of my friends has a business with about $12 million gross revenues.  He wants to grow it to $60 million revenues within the next several years, and knows that things need to change, but not sure exactly what to do and the order to do them.  I assume there are consultants and coaches to help, but how do you go about finding them?  And what other resources are there?
======
tstegart
Look through back issues of Inc. They do articles on this sort of thing a lot,
and it will give your friend a good idea how other people grow their
companies. It sounds like he needs a strategy more than a coach.

------
alaskamiller
Offtopic, how are your projects working out from 5 months ago?

